# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Online Vragenlijst Over Gewicht

## Nina13

*Beste mannen en vrouwen op het medicity-forum,* 

Ik ben Nina en ik bezig met mijn afstudeeronderzoek. 
Zouden jullie een online vragenlijst willen invullen 
over het gewicht en lichaamsbeeld van anderen en van jezelf? 
Het duurt ongeveer 15-20 minuten om deze vragenlijst in te vullen. 

*Waarom zou u meedoen aan dit onderzoek?* 

 U maakt kans op een cadeaubon van 25 euro.
 Uw mening is belangrijk. 
 U draagt bij aan wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 

Alvast bedankt! 
Vriendelijke groet, 
Nina 

https://nlpsych.qualtrics.com/SE/?SI...7hjCxG41YFXlt2

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nina,

Veel succes met je onderzoek, hopelijk krijg je veel reacties!
Ik heb de vragenlijst ingevuld hoor  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Nina13

Beste Luuss!

Erg bedankt! Ik hoop ook op veel reacties  :Smile: 

Groet!! Nina

----------

